# Is there any way to block the daily .gif on Google's home screen?



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I run several popup blockers, but none seem to block the daily .gif on Google's home screen.

I don't always go to Google for searches, but I do sometimes.

It is ALWAYS some gif promoting some obscure black person---a female black if they can come up with one.

I'm just tired of it. When I want to search, I don't want to be educated on black history.

Today's example:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

What browser are you using? 
I haven't tried any of these yet, but they might lead to a solution:





how to block google doodles at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Don’t click on it.

Duck Duck Go is ok. Not great.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

StL.Ed said:


> What browser are you using?
> I haven't tried any of these yet, but they might lead to a solution:
> 
> 
> ...


Brave, currently.

Chrome does the same thing (of course).

So does FireFox.

It's a Google "feature".


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Don’t click on it.
> 
> Duck Duck Go is ok. Not great.


Yeah, I kind of mentioned that I don't always go to Google, but sometimes I need to.

I use Duck Duck Go mostly.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

I did a quick test....
Firefox with uBlock Origin add-on
added the following line in "My Filters"

||www.google.com/*doodle*

After doing the "Apply changes" the doodle did not show up when I opened a Google search page.

The title of the doodle is still there, but not as intrusive...looking for the element name to filter....


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Does this mean you won't be celebrating Juneteenth this year ?


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

StL.Ed said:


> I did a quick test....
> Firefox with uBlock Origin add-on
> added the following line in "My Filters"
> 
> ...


Super! Thanks. I'll try that.

I couldn't figure out the name of the .gif. Every time I right clicked it, it would take me to the target URL.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

CKelly78z said:


> Does this mean you won't be celebrating Juneteenth this year ?


As we used to say at work, "Sorry. Can't make it. I have a conflict."

I remember when Black History was only a month long each year.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I use Google as my search engine at work, but I don't use the Google page.
You can search right from the address bar from any page and not have to endure the propaganda.
You can set it to use any search engine you want.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

CKelly78z said:


> Does this mean you won't be celebrating Juneteenth this year ?


After blm do we really need A Month?


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

NRA_guy said:


> Super! Thanks. I'll try that.
> 
> I couldn't figure out the name of the .gif. Every time I right clicked it, it would take me to the target URL.


I did a right click, and then selected "inspect". I knew they were normally called Doodles; so, when I saw the source directory, I figured that was the element.
As long as they keep them in some /doodle/ directory or path location, I think the rule should work. If the path name changes the rule might stop blocking.


----------



## dennisuello (Apr 19, 2021)

Haven't needed google.com for months now. Using search.brave.com and duckduckgo.com as a backup.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I go to Google mostly when I need to pull up maps, satellite, and street views.

I mostly use one of my laptops running Brave and DuckDuckGo, but my wife uses our desktop PC, and I leave Chrome and Google as the defaults on it to keep from confusing her.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

NRA_guy said:


> I run several popup blockers, but none seem to block the daily .gif on Google's home screen.
> 
> I don't always go to Google for searches, but I do sometimes.
> 
> ...


Whats the big issue with the GIF? Whats the driver to get rid of it. THe doodles are small and generally would be cached and only downloaded once a day.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

StL.Ed said:


> I did a quick test....
> Firefox with uBlock Origin add-on
> added the following line in "My Filters"
> 
> ...


I ended up having to add: 

||www.google.com/logos/

to the uBlock "My Filters" and so far so good.

Thanks again.


----------



## Docdubz (Aug 10, 2020)

You can block any element of a webpage from loading in the same manner that is shown above. Most people dont actually understand how webpages work, because honestly its a wierd concept at first. When you navigate to a webpage your computer sends a request to view the page to the server where the code for the page is ran. The server then processes the request and sends the page to your computer. Your browser then shows the page that has been sent. At the time that the browser is in the process of showing the page any piece (element) of it can be blocked. This may "break" the page so that it no longer functions as intended but there is nothing on a webpage that you can not block, as long as you know how yo figure out what the element is, which can get tedious.

But, web design 101 aside, google is garbage. Not just because of the privacy concerns that people have but also because its search results have become curated to the point where it usually directs you to garbage information. If you want to use a more mainstream search engine than stuff like duck duck go and the like Id recommend giving bing a go, its searches seem to bring up more relevant information than google.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks. I hate Google and Microsoft equally. But sometimes a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.


----------

